# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Một ngày trải nghiệm cùng sông nước miền Tây - Du lịch Miền Tây

## hangnt

*Bạn sẽ được như đi tàu, chèo xuồng... và được hòa quyện cùng thiên nhiên của miền Tây Nam Bộ yên ả, thanh bình.*

Bến Tre và Tiền Giang là hai tỉnh thuộc Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, cách TP HCM khoảng 85 km. Tại đây có điều kiện thuận tiện để phát triển du lịch sinh thái với nét nguyên sơ, môi trường sinh thái của miệt vườn. Ngoài ra, bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm nhiều cảm giác mới lạ như chèo xuồng, đi xe ngựa...

Đặc biệt, bạn sẽ được giao lưu với nhiều nền văn hóa khác nhau. Miền Tây sông nước sẽ cho bạn có ngay một cảm giác thật yên bình, trong một không gian thoáng đãng bởi nét đặc trưng, với hình ảnh của sông nước trong veo, những hàng cây xanh ngát...



Từ TP HCM, sau khi ghé trạm dừng chân Mekong tọa lạc tại huyện Châu Thành, tỉnh Tiền Giang, xe sẽ đưa bạn đến tỉnh Bến Tre. Đến đây, bạn sẽ được hưởng cái gió lồng lộng khi ngồi trên tàu nhìn ngắm vùng sông nước để đến điểm dừng chân thứ 2 - Khu du lịch Công Đoàn.



Cảm nhận những giọng ca ngọt ngào của người dân Nam Bộ qua những tiết mục đờn ca tài tử.



Nhiều món đồ lưu niệm thuần túy Việt Nam được làm từ các sản vật sẵn có tại địa phương.



Miền Tây là nơi có nhiều cây trái. Vì vậy, ngoài việc được ngắm cảnh, bạn còn được vào vườn hái nhiều loại trái cây ngon và được thưởng thức tại chỗ.



Bến Tre là xứ sở của dừa, vì thế bạn không thể bỏ qua cơ sở sản xuất kẹo dừa để hiểu rõ hơn các công đoạn của người dân nơi đây khi cho ra lò món đặc sản này.



Đến cồn Thới Sơn, bạn được thưởng thức một loại nước uống với sự pha trộn giữa trà, rượu thuốc, phấn hoa, mật ong và tắc. Ngoài ra, những món quà mang nét đặc trưng nới đây mà bạn có thể mua về làm quà như kẹo dừa, dầu dừa, rượu rắn... Nam nữ có thể thay áo bà ba và xuống ao để tự mình có thể bắt cá.



Thành quả sau những phút giây "đấu tranh" với đàn cá trong ao vườn.



Sau khi bắt cá xong, bạn có thể hưởng thụ thành quả của mình bằng cách nướng trui, hoặc chiên xù cuốn bánh tráng rất ngon.



Hủ tiếu Mỹ Tho là một món ăn mang nét đặc trưng của miền Tây.



Bạn sẽ được thả hồn vào không khí trong lành của miền Tây khi tận mắt thấy được cảnh làng quê thanh bình, hàng dừa xanh mát. Điểm thú vị nhất là ngồi trên xuồng để đến cồn Thới Sơn. Dọc theo dòng sông dài gần 2 km là những hàng dừa rợp bóng cùng hàng trăm chiếc xuồng nối tiếp nhau tạo cho bạn cảm giác thật thư thái, dễ chịu.



Sau khi kết thúc tour, những chiếc xuồng nhỏ sẽ đưa bạn ra thuyền lớn để trở về với đất liền. Bạn lại lần nữa được cảm nhận vùng sông nước miền Tây yên ả, thanh bình để trở về với Sài Gòn náo nhiệt.


_Nguồn ngoisao_
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour Mekong – Du lich & khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long* - *Tour Mekong - Du lich & kham pha 13 tinh Dong Bang Song Cuu Long*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## khanhszin

ôi cá chê nướng ngon tóa

----------


## jhonnyboy

Nuột  :cuoi1: 
Thích kiểu này rủ cả nhóm đi vui phải biết

----------


## anhduc83

Về Bến Tre đi hái dừa thì còn gì bằng. Nếu đi theo tour bạn sẽ được biết về cách nuôi Ong, đi ghe trên sông 2 bên toàn là Dừa Nước...

----------


## dung89

du lịch kiểu này cũng thích

----------

